# Which Pier?



## PA-Salt920 (May 9, 2019)

Hi guys. The Mrs. and I try to make a trip to the Gulf a few times per year for the awesome fishing opportunities - in the past year we've fished Marco Island twice and Panama City.

At the end of this week, we're staying in Orange Beach - this is the first time for both of us. We plan on surf fishing for pompano/whiting most of the time.

One day though we want to pier fish for a bit to try to find some Spanish Mackerel. My question is which Pier is best for Spanish - Gulf Shores, Navarre, or Pensacola? 

Thanks for the help! I'll be sure to post some reports/photos in the reports section.


----------



## Psych0 (Jul 5, 2018)

If you are already going to be in Orange Beach go to the rock jetty next to the Grand Pointe condo. You will load up on Spanish if they are running


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

The Gulf State Park Pier is the only one I bother to fish.


Pomps and Specks in the shallows, along with others.
Spaniards and more in the Draw between the Octi and Mid.
Kings and Spanish on the Octi plus more.
Reds are starting to come by in schools, half the pier can hook at once.


----------



## PA-Salt920 (May 9, 2019)

Okay awesome! Thanks. I won't make the drive to Florida then. I'll fish the jetties and Gulf Shores Pier. Thanks a lot!

Do the tides matter as much on the pier?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Yes try to gush incoming. Google tides for fishing . Good site.


----------

